# How many rabbits can fit in this c&c cage?



## michellexgix (Nov 3, 2010)

I am building a c&c cage for my rabbit. It is a stacked cage with the rabbit on the bottom and the guinea pig on the top. Im currently putting it up but came on here for a break. I dont have coroplast yet. But should tomorrow hopefully!

Anyhow the rabbit has a 2x7 with a 2x1 and a 2x2 and then a 2x4. Its a complicated design but nice and spacious for him. He seems huge now LOL! But my plan is to get him neutered asap and then get him another rabbit; i want to gt him neutered first. 

But my question is How many rabbits can fit in this cage? The rabbit I currently have is very small. Hes 1.22 kg. So the rabbit I will be getting will be small-medium sized. 

Do you think its big enough for two and how many rabbits do you think I could fit in there?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you happen to have a picture of your setup? I think that would help folks give a more accurate answer. 

From your description so far, you would probably be able to accommodate at least 2 buns.

Sounds like quite the project!


----------



## bettanip (Nov 7, 2010)

What is your bunny breed? You should show the picture of your cage as it will help to us to determine the best number you should kept


----------



## michellexgix (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, I just made the cage yesterday. Here is a link to a picture of it. Please excuse the pet store cage in it, its just in it untill my rabbit gets used to the cage somemore. He was getting a bit stressed out from the move. But hes fine today. My guinea pigs have the top 2X7 where the blue fleece is and they have 2X2 underneath that. My rabbit has the rest. 

Unsure of my rabbits breed. But he is very small. Hes 1.22kg. He is in the picture aswell 

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=124&u=15537317


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 8, 2010)

That is huge. You could probably fir 2 or 3 rabbits in there comfortably. If you do get another rabbit, you may need to section part of it off for bonding. One thing I would do is put something on the floor for comfort and tractions. I can't see if you do have something. Fleece like the guinea pigs would work, especially if he is litter trained.


----------



## bettanip (Nov 9, 2010)

wow, it is really huge for 2 rabbits only. I would say that your bunny will be very comfortable with that cage. You could add 3-4 rabbits in that cage if you want, preferably the same size. Netherland dwarf would be a great choice:biggrin:


----------



## michellexgix (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, it took alot of money and work so appreciate the coments 
I actually just got him a little friend today. Just have him for about two hours. Its 12weeks old but already same size as him :/ Hopefully wont get much bigger. They usually stop growing at 6months right?
Its a lionhead lop. Very cute little guy. Very sweet. 

Thanks for the help. Nice to know I may be able for one more after this guy. I really do never know when enough is enough  

Oh and reason why it has a lid is I have cats and dogs. Oh I cant use fleece as the rabbit I already have is a chewer. I did use fleece and he got ill from it and had to go to the vets. 
The bottom floor has rough tiles for traction, its cream coloured so cant really see it. Then I have a big of shavings and hay in the 2X4 for him for comfort. Not using shavings full time btw just untill I order grass mats from the internet.
He does have a bed full of hay to cuddle into too. Does that sound ok?

Nope hes not litter trained. I successfully did it for 2 weeks then back to squae 1 again. Ill try again in this cage. Getting his neutered soon though so should see


----------



## Anaira (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks awesome Michelle! Bet the piggies love it, too. How is the new guy, anyway?


----------



## michellexgix (Nov 11, 2010)

They do 

The new rabbits doing ok! Hes not eating much veggies and dry food or drinking yet though. Hes eating loads of hay and that and hes actually not as scared as my other rabbit was when we got him! Hes playing non stop. Its werd as my other rabbits personality is completely different, he likes to explore and hates to be pickedup and hates toy. The new guy likes cuddles and loves to play


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful, HUGE bunny fort! I would think at least 2 buns, if not 3. Very cool!
Your new arrival sounds very sweet


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW!!! Wonderful job on it!! They're all happy!


----------



## michellexgix (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks  Really pays off when you here commentz like this.. 
They love it


----------



## DebsBuns (Dec 13, 2010)

Boy, that is a huge cage. I have a lionhead lop that has one ear up and one ear down most of the time. Sometimes both ears are down.


----------



## michellexgix (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks  Awh he sounds cute LOL!


----------

